
Systematic inequality and hierarchy in faculty hiring networks - jayliew
https://advances.sciencemag.org/content/1/1/e1400005
======
Google234
Nice to see more work shedding light on this though I think it is completely
obvious to anyone in academia. It’s impossible not to notice that all the new
assistant professors seem to come from very similar places though I would say
that this is typically better in engineering. Chemistry and physics on the
other hand...

Also this is not a substantive poiny but the word “novel” is way overused in
papers.

